# Destin Coast Guard Station 3/25



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Gone out there the last two Sunday mornings with not much luck. Last week got into a small school of Spanish but couldn't keep up with them, today nada except that the bluefish were stacked up out of the wind on the east side of the Coast Guard jetty. Got two or three nice ones on a Twitchin' Rap. First time to catch bluefish & man they are strong!

Funny coming back to see all of the big Contenders & Tritons lined up there casting up to the jetty.

Two Bald Eagles & tons of grebes, mergansers, scaup, loons, etc...so a pretty cool day.

P_


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Lately there's been a solid tide line just above Crab Island on the incoming tide. I would think that would be productive to work in the kayak.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

I was out there Saturday morning ealry in the yak. Fished the station for a little while with no luck so I moved on to the jetties about 2 hours before high tide. Better luck there, got into some bull reds until the tide stopped moving. Then we moved over to the bridge and caught sheepshead... the bite was on fire!!! ran out of bait about 1:00pm and went home.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

This is propably a stupid question. The cg station is on the nw side of the pass, isn't it? I've fished the pass and the flats to the N and around crab island but have never made it to the cg sta. How do you get in there from crab island and the flats?

If you're in a boat, not a yak, do you have to go north to the E/W channel, then come back around?


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*CG station*

It's right at the base of the bridge. You can't miss it...patrol boats, American flag, commo tower, uniformed coasties hangin around...etc..If you park in the Eglin lot at western end of bridge paddle north 150 meters there it is; turn right(east) and you'll hit crab island.


----------

